# mexican soup



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

does any body have a recipe for mexican soup , i got one a while back off the forum and now cannot find it . thanks


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Try this one Surf Hunter made it is pretty good.*

Ever since we got back from La Paz Mexico, i have been trying to re-create some awesome tortilla soup we had there. this is pretty close:

Chicken Tortilla Soup:

* 2 teaspoons olive oil
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* 4 garlic cloves, minced
* 1 medium jalapeno pepper, chopped
* 1/2 medium red bell pepper
* 4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts
* 2 cups frozen corn
* 1/2 cup Mexican Beer 
* 2 teaspoons cumin
* 1 teaspoon chili powder
* 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro 
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 4 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth
* 2 (14 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
* 2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce

Topping

* Fried stripes of tortillas (make em crispy) or buy them 
* Queso Fresco (or any soft Mexican cheese)
* 1 avocado chunks
* fresh squeezed lime juice

1. Sautï¿½ onion, garlic, jalapeï¿½o and red pepper with olive oil in a large pot until soft.
2. Add all the rest of the ingredients to the large pot and bring to a boil.
3. After about 15 minutes, remove the chicken breasts and shred.
4. (Two forks work well to pull the chicken apart!).
5. Return shredded chicken to the pot and simmer an additional 45 minutes.
6. Serve, topped with crushed tortilla chips and other stuff if desired.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My wife makes a pretty good taco soup with ground beef I will post that later when I get it from her.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Caldo? 
De Res or Pollo?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Menudo?

_livin' la vida loca_


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

R2D2 Soup


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

albondigas?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Posole

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

dbarham said:


> Posole
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Posole is what my Mexican buddy calls it.Glad you can spell it! It's way good and loaded with what looks like hominy.


----------

